# What kind of cooking is the North known for?



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

*I hear tons about 'southern cooking', because I am a southerner, but what about northern cooking?  Southern cooking is known for many things.  To name a few:  frying, baking and pies.  But I don't hear anything about northern cooking. What kind of cooking is the North known for?*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

IN answer to your question here are but a few of the amazing variety of foods we make up here on the Canada border:
Soups, Stew, Chowders

Meat & Potatoes

Pasta dishes

pasties (Yooper creation)

pizza pasties (another Yooper creation)

Cheese and other dairy products (Northern and Midwestern Cheeses are the best you can get)

All kinds of fresh water fish recipes from pan fried perch to smoked salmon, and blue trout, trout almondine, beer-battered whitefish/perch/bullheads/bass, etc.


New England Boiled Dinner
Fabulous thanksgiving spread to include roasted or barbecued turkey, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes (made in any number of creative ways), rutabeggas, green beans, cranberry sauce, bread or rice dressing/stuffing, pumpkin pie, apple pie, cheesecake, turkey gravy, seabreeze salad, freshly baked bread.  AFter Thanksgiving is over, there are a host of recipes to be created from the leftovers.

Our own style of chili which contains ground beef, lots of chili powder, Cummin, Coriander, tomatoes, tomato sauce, celery, kidney beans, red &/or pinto beans, sliced onion, and sometimes rice (depending on the cook)

Wild game such as ruffed grouse, woodcock, snowshoe rabbit, cottontail rabbit, venison (white tail deer), bear, elk, beaver, a host of fresh water fish.

Cudighi Sandwiches

Giant hamburgers (going from 1/2 lb to 3/4 lb. patties, topped with lots of American cheese and all the things you can put on a burger, with a matching bun)

A unique cold-cut submarine sandwich that people visit our little town for

Baked Beans made with maple syrup

Maple Syrup

Goodweed's Pancakes & Waffles

Hearty breads

Fruit pies

I could go on, but I think you get the idea.  We have many dishes based on Native American traditions, as well as a melting pot of dishes originating from mostly Northern Europe.  The fare is usually hearty, warm you body & sould kind of food.  We also love our cherries, apples, raspberreis, wild mushrooms (many different kinds around here) and blueberries, and all things made from them.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

Goodweed, ty for your response.  The chili sounds good.  I am sure y'all have some good chili varieties, being that the North is so cold.


----------



## miniman (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought it was macaroni - too much Yankee Doodle Dandy I guess.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 2, 2008)

Chicago style pizza, as apposed to NY style pizza.
Hot dogs originated in Coney Island
Soft pretzels
New England Clam Chowder
Manhattan Clam Chowder
Boston Baked Beans


----------



## elaine l (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess I would say Boston baked beans, boiled NE lobster, steamers, chowda, pot roast, fried Ipswich clams, Wellfleet Oysters.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 2, 2008)

Apple Cider, 
pumpkins!!!

turkeys,

I think basiclly all teh thanksgiving goodies.

ohh cheese too  cheddar mostly.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 2, 2008)

Beef any way Pork on the Q mashed taters hearty soup good gravy corn on the cob
home grown tomatoes


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

miniman said:


> I thought it was macaroni - too much Yankee Doodle Dandy I guess.


 
lol...clever


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 2, 2008)

Wild rice, cranberries, walnuts - and things made with them; some quickbreads, Boston brown bread, Philly Cheese Steak, bagels.


----------



## blissful (Nov 3, 2008)

jessicacarr said:


> *I hear tons about 'southern cooking', because I am a southerner, but what about northern cooking? Southern cooking is known for many things. To name a few: frying, baking and pies. But I don't hear anything about northern cooking. What kind of cooking is the North known for?*


 
Anything that is not served with Sweet Tea.


----------



## Lytle (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd probably be able to answer this even better once I do my Canadian Cuisine and International Cuisine theory classes next year in school but I'll try help ya know the Canadian regions a little better right now.

Maritimes: Known for all fish and seafood really. Atlantic salmon comes from all maritime provinces pretty much but mostly New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. Scallops as well, though a town called Digby is especially popular, even menus on the west coast will say specifically 'Digby Scallops'. Lobster can be found on the docks for pretty cheap in most towns anywhere on the shoreline. Mussels come from all over as well but Prince Edward Island is most known for them (PEI mussels even got a mention in an episode of The Sopranos). PEI is obviously also known for their potatoes. Halibut is another atlantic province thing. Pretty much all fish and shellfish you would find most places in Canada can be found in the maritimes.

Ontario doesn't have much but we got freshwater bass which isn't found much outside of Ontario. A few other freshwater fish as well but the bass is the most culinary profound fish out of the province. Peameal bacon is also a complete Ontario creation, don't think it's very popular outside of Ontario.

The prairies got their wheat fields that's about it. TONS of semolina flour is grown in Saskatchewan and Manitoba. Semolina is also grown in some parts of Ontario.

The west coast is all about the game meats. Caribou, elk, buffalo, venison, moose, all the mountain living animals. They're found in a lot of restaurants out there. Beef as well, "AAA Alberta Beef" is often seen on menus throughout Canada. Pretty much all red meat is good out west. Pacific salmon is also popular, coming off the BC coast around the Vancouver Islands.

As you can see Canada doesn't really go by specific recipies or styles of doing something like your "NY style" or whatever, but are more known for the food found in the region. These foods are usually extremely popular among locals, especially those maritimers and their fish and seafood.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2008)

Lytle said:


> ... Ontario doesn't have much but we got freshwater bass which isn't found much outside of Ontario. A few other freshwater fish as well but the bass is the most culinary profound fish out of the province. Peameal bacon is also a complete Ontario creation, don't think it's very popular outside of Ontario...



Are you kidding me?  Ontario is the home of St. Joseph Island Corn and Maple Syrup.  Ontario is a great place for Pickerel (Walley South of the border), Perch, Northern Pike, and best of all, Phenomenal fishery for Atlantic, Coho, Pink, and King Salmon, as well as Rainbow and lake Trout, and best of all, Eastern Speckled Trout (brook trout).  Moose is just one of a host of popular game animals which include snowshoe rabbit, White Tail Deer, Ruffed Grouse, Canadian Geese (and several other species of geese), several species of duck, wookcock, and most fruit trees that can be grown in the Upper Peninsula of michigan.  The blueberries, huckleberries, raspberries, thimbleberries, choke cherries, and others are as plentiful and good as they get, even as good (gasp! I can't believe I'm saying this!) Upper Peninsula Michigan blueberries.

But the point of all of this chatter is that Ontario is rich with natural foods, everything from wild wintergreen to moose, not to mention the wild nuts and seeds available.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Nov 5, 2008)

Weed, are you sure you're not part bear?


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

Good one, Constance!


----------



## jabbur (Nov 5, 2008)

when I think of northern cuisine I think clam chowders first.  then Pennsylvania Dutch type foods (based on German cuisine using American ingredients).  I also think pot roasts.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 5, 2008)

The North is a melting pot of foods from all over the world. Up here you can expect to find anything and everything...except grits! Y'all started makin' 'em, and y'all can keep 'em.

Now, time to prepare my Hungarian Hurka sausage with sauerkraut and mashed potatoes.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

"  except grits!  Y'all started makin' 'em, and y'all can keep 'em."

Yup! Someone can have my share too.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 6, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> " except grits! Y'all started makin' 'em, and y'all can keep 'em."
> 
> Yup! Someone can have my share too.


 
Humm ... is that hominy grits or corn grits?


----------



## JoeV (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Humm ... is that hominy grits or corn grits?



Whatever, y'all can keep 'em. I was in Atlanta on business and ordered a nice steak, and it came with a side of grits. The waiter said every meal in the South is served with grits. Go figure...


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

How about chicken N biscuits?
It seems I remember some of our southern members not understanding the term used for shredded chicken and gravy served on biscuits. That might be a northern dish.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 6, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Whatever, y'all can keep 'em. I was in Atlanta on business and ordered a nice steak, and it came with a side of grits. The waiter said every meal in the South is served with grits. Go figure...


 
You were misinformed --- Popular at breakfast? --Yes --- Popular in the dish "Shrimp and Grits" ( N&S Carolina) Yes --- Every meal? --- Not hardly!!


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> "  except grits!  Y'all started makin' 'em, and y'all can keep 'em."


Tell that to my daughter (born and raised in MA) who has grits for breakfast almost every morning since she was barely old enough to talk


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmmm...it seems to me Lytle missed a few important things in the prairie provinces. We westerners will forgive him as it seems eastern folks don't pay much attention to us out here. 

Winnipeg is justifiably famous for its Rye Bread. Manitoba also has pickerel and smoked goldeye which is such a treat that the Minnesota symphony used to come to town and clean out all the goldeye in Winnipeg. 

From Manitoba to Alberta all things Ukrainian and Russian in origin are famous. The kubasa and perohe are incredible and I could wax poetic about it all. 

I believe there was some mention of Alberta beef...we all know my feelings about that so I'll just shut up now. LOL. 

Theres a ton more, but really when you talk about Northern food you have to look at the ethnic settlements in those areas to give you a clue about what the food will look like. 

Jessica, I know you likely meant Northern US, but I couldn't let it go by. 

Goodweed, thank goodness you mentioned the maple syrup. Did you also mention the cheddar cheese? I believe Ontario is famous for it.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 7, 2008)

My first thoughts regarding "Northern" food was Minnesota, which I am most familiar with.  It's a melting pot of fabulous food and I couldn't even begin to mention any "one" thing it would be known for.  It's ALL good.

Guess it depends on your definition of "northern."


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep, you got it Katie.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

I recently placed a post on this topic where I poked a bit of fun at my Northern neighbors.  It was brought to my attention that my comments could be insulting and ill received by some.  It was not my intent to be condescending, but rather, humorous.  I apologize to any who were offended by those comments.  I have many great friends in Sault Ste. Marie, ONT, fishing buddies, fellow church members, cooking buddies, etc.  We poke fun at each other all the time, and expect to receive the same.  That is all I was doing.

I value the friendships I have here in D.C. and will try not to be insulting to anyone.  Again, I apologize for my behavior to my "North of the Border" friends on D.C.

On the lighter side, Alix, the cheddar cheese from Balderson Ontario is some of the finest cheddar I have ever had.  The company brand for this incredible cheese is Balderson Heritage Cheddar.  It has won numerous awards.  Cheese in general is a wonderful thing in Northern Ontario.  And the brook trout are legendary.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 8, 2008)

I can think of a few that I don't think were already mentioned.

Vermont cheddar
Red flannel hash
Maple baked beans
Cranberries
Roasted chestnuts
Fiddlehead ferns
Partridge
Venison
Indian Pudding
Corn chowder


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

Constance said:


> Weed, are you sure you're not part bear?



I have broad shoulder and short legs.  And one time, my oldest daughter witnessed me running across a large field to rescue one of her siblings who had fallen out of a tree.  She stated that I kind of looked like a bear running across a field.  And yes, like a bear, I'm an omnivore, and a scavenger of good foods from the forest.  But I smell better and have a kinder disposition.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, speaking from the "Great WET North", better known as the Canadian West Coast, I would agree with Lytle that some of the classier restaurants do tend to serve game meats and they are popular more in the interior, but here on the coast the taste is very eclectic and I would say on the lighter/fresher side

Salmon, of course is very popular
all forms of shellfish (I know Uncle Bob, a real waste on me - and yes, they do usually come from the East Coast)
Actually you can say seafood in general
Salads of all kinds and sizes (entree or side)
Chicken, served broiled, roasted, grilled

Comfort food would include
chowders, chili, stew
pasta with just about any kind of sauce
fresh breads - plain or slathered with garlic and or melted cheese

Yes, Alix, when mentioning Canada, you can't forget the cheese and maple syrup, but how about
Tourtiere
Poutine
Butter Tarts
fries and gravy 
and one I grew up on in the winter, hot chocolate with a small scoop of ice cream!
oh, almost forgot....the Saskatoon berry  Delish!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

DH just mentioned another classic - Nanaimo Bars!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> DH just mentioned another classic - Nanaimo Bars!



My wife pesters me for these gems (Nanaimo Bars) every time we go over the border.  We even have a recipe for them.  I have to admit, they are pretty tasty. 

We have our world famous Mackinaw Island Fudge up here in the U.P. too.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG! Can't believe I forgot poutine and tourtiere!!! And SHHHHHH! about the askatoonsa erryba iepa! We don't want folks to know too much about those! (My husband is addicted by the way)

Fries and gravy are a northern invention? Folks don't do that in the south? Really?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry about the slip up on the unmentionables, Alix.

As for Fries and gravy, I was told when I was there that it was irrefutably started in the town of Trail BC.  Not that I am sure I believe it, but they sure do!  And that is where I first had it (I was 14 I think).


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2008)

Well isn't THAT interesting! I knew poutine was ours but the plain old fries and gravy? Go figure!

You know, now I'm jonesing for some Nanaimo bars. Crap. There are enough sweets in this house right now without me adding anything but I'm getting the baking itch. 

Y'know, if you don't have graham crumbs to make the base for the nanaimo bars crushed up minty girl guide cookies rock pretty hard in there. LOL.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had ketchup on fries, and I have heard of vinegar on them, but it wasn't until the last couple years that I ever even heard of gravy on fries!  At first all I could think of was, "YUCK!"  But now I think I could try it.   

Barbara


----------



## GB (Nov 8, 2008)

Any Phish fan has heard of a bar called Nectars up in Burlington, VT. It is where Pish got started. They are known for their fries and gravy. DW and I shared an order and did not need to eat for two days after. I was in heaven.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 9, 2008)

Alix said:


> Y'know, if you don't have graham crumbs to make the base for the nanaimo bars crushed up minty girl guide cookies rock pretty hard in there. LOL.



Alix, once I was out of graham crumbs and coconut and decided to try a brownie type base for my Nanaimo bars.  It was so good I often do it that way.


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2008)

Brownie base huh? I will have to give that a go. 

GB and Barbara, its such a routine staple around here that it never occurred to me that it wasn't more widespread. Cool. GB, you ever tried poutine? Now THAT will stick to your ribs (and artery walls) and fill you up for a while.


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh it has been a staple of mine for as long as I can remember Alix. Of course I think that gravy is one of the food groups. When I was in college the closest town that had more than just a gas station was a half hour away. I would often drive the hour round trip just to get a pint of gravy from KFC and a loaf of bread and just eat till it was gone.

Now poutine is something I have not yet tried. I only just learned about it a few years ago. As far as things I want to try, poutine is at the top of my list.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 9, 2008)

GB. you will love it.  However REAL poutine, made with Quebec cheese curd, is often hard to find as they don't sell the curds much outside of the province; however, some of the replacement cheeses aren't bad and give you the idea (and the cholesterol).


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....poutine! GB, it really is better with cheese curds, but if you are trying it at home then pizza cheese makes an acceptable substitute. LOL.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 9, 2008)

Alix did you ever try Burger King's attempt at Poutine.  I use the term attempt pretty loosely!


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2008)

They don't even make it around here anymore! LOL, we're poutine snobs I guess.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, they don't serve it in the BK's here either.  When I want poutine I WANT CHEESE CURDS!


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2008)

i do not think I have every tried cheese curds, but from the second I first learned of poutine I have been dying to try them.


----------



## Lytle (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't need an apology, I just didnt like the obvious sarcasm just because I didnt think of or left out some things out cause I didnt wanna type for 10 minutes on 1 reply. Thanks LPBrier for being the first person to mention my name and just add to what I said, not point out the things I missed and make comments about me, thats how its done. Im not Joe Cooklipedia or trying to be, Ive been learning to cook for 2 years and before that my reply to foods Canada is known for wouldve been Tim Hortons and Kraft Dinner (which by the way, Canadians consume more of every day than any other country in the world- put that in your Canadian Cooklipedia). I even said I would be able to answer it better next year after my classes on it. Nobody elses posts got any replies like mine did or even mention of things people left out so when I did get that reply even tho I said straight up I wasnt giving a full answer for it I guess I reacted wrong and my reply I got deleted, whatever. I just dont like being singled out.


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2008)

Lytle, no one was trying to smack you down. GW was trying to be friendly and funny. Its difficult to read between the lines if you don't know someone's "style" here. Try to relax, this place is laid back and mellow and whatever you say is not being analyzed or assessed for worthiness. (Sounds like you must be a GREAT student to be so conscientious) We're all here to have some fun and we love cooking. Welcome. Slide right in and be cool. If you think someone is being snotty or mean try either asking what they meant or hit the report post button. There's usually a mod online who would be more than happy to mediate if needed. Hang loose my friend and lets go get some Timmys. Cheers!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 9, 2008)

Lytle said:


> I didn't need an apology, I just didnt like the obvious sarcasm just because I didnt think of or left out some things out cause I didnt wanna type for 10 minutes on 1 reply. Thanks LPBrier for being the first person to mention my name and just add to what I said, not point out the things I missed and make comments about me, thats how its done. Im not Joe Cooklipedia or trying to be, Ive been learning to cook for 2 years and before that my reply to foods Canada is known for wouldve been Tim Hortons and Kraft Dinner (which by the way, Canadians consume more of every day than any other country in the world- put that in your Canadian Cooklipedia). I even said I would be able to answer it better next year after my classes on it. Nobody elses posts got any replies like mine did or even mention of things people left out so when I did get that reply even tho I said straight up I wasnt giving a full answer for it I guess I reacted wrong and my reply I got deleted, whatever. I just dont like being singled out.



Lytle; my apology was given because I didn't intend to step on anyone's toes.  I wasn't even aware whose toes I stepped on.  I just thought I'd offended someone, which truly wasn't my intent.  I have a good number of freinds in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario, and we poke friendly jabs at each other all the time, expecting to get poked back.  I was really just playing.  I truly respect my Northern neighbors.  The mispronunciations I mentioned are real, but are just as much a part of the people on my side of the river as on the Ontario side.  And to be sure, I do have trouble pronouncing some of the French terms I here from my friends.  My apology was/is genuine and I hope you accept it, and that we can become friends here.  I love sharing what I know, and learning new things from others.  I've been cooking, and leaning about cooking for better than 30 years now.  It's a great hobby.  Almost as mych fun as catching fifteen lb. salmon on 6 lb. test line.

So, happy to see you here.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lytle (Nov 9, 2008)

I didnt post that to keep this going, but to explain why I reacted badly. I was just posting my first thoughts and it seemed like I was being singled out for no reason instead of just my comment being added to, so I replied badly. Felt like it again when my post was deleted and not the initial, thats why I asked why he could post stuff like that and I couldnt reply in the PMs. Like you say, I dont know how you guys act, and you guys dont know me either. I like to explain myself, dont take it wrong. I got a taste of that when I posted my reply when I got like 5 people replying to my one sentence comment in the mise en place thread about 15 people working on a cooking show. I replied to explain why I said that one sentence before and it seemed like that person took offence to my reply. I just stopped posting in that thread and it got even more heated! So Ive seen both sides of being taken wrong and taking things wrong already.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2008)

Joe Cooklipedia?
I love it! I'm going to file that one away for future use  ;^)


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 10, 2008)

GB said:


> i do not think I have every tried cheese curds, but from the second I first learned of poutine I have been dying to try them.



Wisconsin is famous for them. Get the beer battered (not breaded) ones for the best flavor, but the breaded ones are pretty good too.

I'm not sure what the North is, but Wisconsin is in the Upper Midwest, and is also famous for:

Cheese
Beer
Brats
Corn
Friday fish frys, especially haddock and walleye.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 10, 2008)

I can (should) only speak on my eperiences.  NYCity is known for every food under the sun with ethnic food markets all over the 5 bouroughs.  I will say there is nothing I remeber better than a slice of cheese pizza from so many of the pizzarias or the bagels of Brooklyn.  Maine is my home now and we have a rich history of seafoods and chowdas, as well as previously stated the good old baked bean suppas at many churches and (insert community group here) Logdes put on on the weekends.  We are also known for potatoes, blueberries, lobsta and a good many game animals like deer and moose.  One of the great things about Maine is also the conversation that is always so matter of factly stated such as, Magine that, Wicked Good and cunnin, but the one that drives me nuts is when someone says doah yahd (door yard for the non-yankees) which I suppose means the door leading to the yard, but then again since I was not born here I am as they say from away.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

I waited for the Joisy guy to answer this, but enough is enough.
(and I'm not known for my patience)

One (2) words: *TAYLOR HAM (Taylor Pork Roll)*
** 
Taylor Ham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 11, 2008)

GB said:


> ...Of course I think that gravy is one of the food groups. When I was in college the closest town that had more than just a gas station was a half hour away. I would often drive the hour round trip just to get a pint of gravy from KFC and a loaf of bread and just eat till it was gone...


I'm right there with you! It is definitely a food group in my mind! I think gravy runs in my blood! If I am not feeling well, or I just need comfort food, and I don't feel like cooking, we make a KFC run so that I can get a large mashed potatoes and gravy! 

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

I love gravy too.  I love it on fries, meat, fried chicken, biscuits, etc.  And I agree that it is a food group......but then again I also believe that mushrooms are a food group - my favourite in fact!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 11, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I love gravy too. I love it on fries, meat, fried chicken, biscuits, etc. And I agree that it is a food group......but then again I also believe that mushrooms are a food group - my favourite in fact!


Oooooooooh! Me too! I could eat mushrooms all day long. In fact, I love adding mushrooms to my gravy sometimes!

Barbara
P.S. Sorry to go off topic, but to bring it back, if I lived in the north I would definitely eat mushrooms and gravy!  LOL


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> P.S. Sorry to go off topic, but to bring it back, if I lived in the north I would definitely eat mushrooms and gravy!  LOL



It's okay, Barbara, I do live in the North and I do eat mushrooms and gravy, as much as I possibly can!


----------



## Claire (Nov 17, 2008)

Neither of my grandmothers really liked to cook.  BUT, that said, I'm a repeat of some.  New England boiled dinner (the meat being either beef or ham), tourtiere, pot roast, stewed chicken, pour mans' soup, boiled shellfish (lobster, clams, oysters, etc) with lots of butter and saltines.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I waited for the Joisy guy to answer this, but enough is enough.
> (and I'm not known for my patience)
> 
> One (2) words: *TAYLOR HAM (Taylor Pork Roll)*
> ...


 
I was going to say that.  lol  They call it Taylor Ham in the diners.  At the corner store it's pork roll.

How about deep dish pizza?


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 24, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Wisconsin is famous for them.
> Get the beer battered (not breaded) ones for the best flavor,
> but the breaded ones are pretty good too.
> 
> ...


 

RobsanX is correct, the beer battered cheese fries are "the best". Besides the cheese, beer, brats, corn and fish fries, we're also known for Beer Cheese Soup, and for me personally, being a Wisconsinite, I enjoy cooking hot dishes, casseroles, soups, stews, chili's, and chowders. 
Also, hot pork sandwiches, pulled pork sandwiches, barbecues, coleslaws & potato salads too. 
I also like to cook and bake with rhubarb. I make a variety of desserts and jams with rhubarb. 
My fave rhubarb jams are made with a variety of canned pie fillings and boxed gelatins. 

One thing I did want to point out, that while many Wisconsinites fish frys are made with haddock and walleye's. 
I mainly use pollock fillets when deep frying fish.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 24, 2008)

Domestic Goddess said:


> I mainly use pollock fillets when deep frying fish.



Oh yes, I did English style fish and chips with pollock the other day. It made a complete mess of my deep fryer, but it was delicious!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 24, 2008)

Fries with gravy aka. *Cheese Fries* with Gravy.   A regular side dish at many diners.  Steak cut french fries topped with gooey American cheese and a dollop of chicken gravy.


----------



## Claire (Nov 25, 2008)

Wisconsinites!  I assumed North as in New England, where my parents were born.  I have friends who spend part of the year here (I live w/i spitting distance of WI) and they just discovered brats (I lived in Germany as a child, so fit right in here).  Brats and kraut!  Yay!  Also German potato salad.  But you'll have to forgive me, I also like accordion music, and will polka!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Oooooooooh! Me too! I could eat mushrooms all day long. In fact, I love adding mushrooms to my gravy sometimes!
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. Sorry to go off topic, but to bring it back, if I lived in the north I would definitely eat mushrooms and gravy!  LOL



When I was in Seattle, visiting my first and new granddaughter, I had the opportunity to explore the Pike Street Market with my youngest daughter (who I married off last spring).  We entered this shop that sold gourmet wines, vinegars, salts and such high-end fair.  We purchased fresh seafood, cool veggies that I can't get around my neck of the woods, and mushrooms.  However, the highlight of the exploration was at that shop with the fourmet stuff.  They had us lick the back of our hands and placed a light sprinkle of truffle-infused salt on the wet skin.  We licked it off and it was amazing.  The wonderful flavor stayed with us for a good ten to fifteen minutes.  It was the best finishing salt I have ever tasted.  If you ever get the chance to purchase some, and you like shrooms, then do it.  You won't be disappointed.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PanchoHambre (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh Jeeks you got the Pork Roll but what about the SCRAPPLE?

We got desserts too

(Italian) Water Ice.  NY Cheesecake! Funnel Cake

oh and the good Jewish Deli food not really northern per se but I dare say we have the best of it

Knishes... BAGELS... Corned Beef, Pastrami

Sandwiches in general are very nuanced... There is a difference between a Hoagie, A Grinder and a Wedge 


and you mentioned pizza I will add the CALZONE &  Stromboli


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Fries with gravy aka. *Cheese Fries* with Gravy.   A regular side dish at many diners.  Steak cut french fries topped with gooey American cheese and a dollop of chicken gravy.



That MUST be the American version of our Poutine, which is made with cheese curds as mentioned earlier.  I love Poutine, but when I say fries and gravy, that's exactly what it is.  A mess of fries covered in a pool of wonderful gravy....comfort on a plate (not to mention the cholesterol).  

Can someone tell me the difference between American cheese and chedder please?  Just call me a dumb Canuck!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2008)

*Of Course, There is This!*

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 23, 2009)

Claire said:


> Wisconsinites! Brats and kraut! Yay! Also German potato salad.
> But you'll have to forgive me, I also like accordion music, and will polka!


 
Claire, I love brats & kraut; especially simmered together on low heat
in a skillet for about an hour. I also love to eat kraut with either kielbasa
or smoked sausage. Also, this Wisconsinite sure can polka too.
By the way Claire, here's 2 really good kraut and sausage recipes 
I'd like to share....



*Kielbasa & Kraut* 

1 (16 oz.) pkg. Polska Kielbasa (or) Smoked Sausage
1 qt. (32 oz.) or (2 lbs.) bagged Sauerkraut

Cut meat up; cover with sauerkraut (including juices) in crockpot. 
Cover, cook on high for 2-3 hours. Serve over mashed potatoes. 

*Note:* Since there is plenty of sauerkraut in this recipe, 
I would add 2 lbs. of kielbasa or smoked sausage.




*Smoked Sausage and Sauerkraut*

2 onions, sliced very thin 
1-1/2 tablespoons margarine 
2 lbs. cold pack sauerkraut, rinsed and drained 
1 cup apple juice 
1 cup water 
1 teaspoon caraway seeds 
1/2 teaspoon salt, to taste (I omitted this) 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper (to taste) 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
2 lbs. smoked sausage, cut into 3-inch pieces 

In a large pot, (over medium heat) heat the margarine.

Add onions, and saute until they are tender. 

Add sauerkraut, apple juice, water, caraway seed, salt, pepper, 
and brown sugar; mixing all ingredients thoroughly. 

Bring pot mixture to a boil; then reduce heat, (cover) and simmer 
for 30 minutes; stirring occasionally. 

Add smoked sausage pieces to pot, and cook for 30-45 minutes more; 
simmering, and stirring occasionally, until sauerkraut is tender. 

Serves 4-6.

*Note:* The 1st time I prepared this recipe, I followed the instructions exactly. 
The 2nd time I made it, I cooked the onions in 2 Tbsp. of butter, 
'cause I used rather large sized onions. I didn't rinse or drain the sauerkraut, 
'cause our family loves that salty, sour taste sauerkraut has. 
The juice from the 2 lb. package of sauerkraut equaled exactly 1-1/2 cups, 
so I also added 1-1/2 cups of the apple juice, as well as, 
2 Tbsp. of brown sugar; to help give it that sweet'n sour kind of taste.


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2009)

Great recipes, will use them.


----------

